# North Conway, NH  Hike with 3 year old



## catskills (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a very active 3 year old grandson.  We will be vacationing in North Conway, NH.

I am looking for some advice on some nice easy 1 mile hikes that a 3 year old would like.  Maybe a stream along the trail.  

Any hiking advice is greatly appreciated. 

Also any advice on lakes, beaches, and boating.  

Thank you !


----------



## bigbog (Jul 31, 2011)

If you see a clear(beach) day ahead....it's like ~45mi(max) to the coast(between Saco and Portland).....for great beaches/seafood.
I may be wrong but I think it's US #302, starting just south of N.Conway....heads east to the Portland(Maine) area..for Higgins Beach(crystal clear water, one parking lot)...You can head southward a few+ miles(on US #1) more for Old Orchard(but it's the more commercialized beach IMHO).  Get out to Higgins by noon and it's the best...($.01).  
Once on US #1..from Portland/Maine Mall area...head south....on left BlackPoint Rd(heads towards Higgins Beach)...and also on your left, immediately past the Scarborough Marsh = PinePoint Rd(follows the marsh out to the coast) = fresh seafood, Ken's Place(informal/take-out) and further on there are several other nice restaurants...there is one whose name I've now forgotten..lol..but you'll see more people there. Crowds won't be anything like you see in southern NewEngland....

One option.....
$.01


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2011)

bigbog said:


> there is one whose name I've now forgotten..lol..but you'll see more people there. Crowds won't be anything like you see in southern NewEngland....
> 
> One option.....
> $.01



Clambake Restaurant?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 31, 2011)

guessing Baily's Lobster pound?

bigbog has some solid recs.  Higgins is indeed a great beach.  But.......it's a two hour dive from N.Conway :lol: 

As for lake access from there with a 3 year old?  I think Town Beach on Conway Lake 15 mins tops south of N. Conway would be a good bet.


----------



## threecy (Aug 1, 2011)

A few short, but relatively popular hikes in the Conway area:

- Black Cap (from Hurricane Mountain Road)
- Diana's Bath
- Jockey Cap


----------



## john1200c (Aug 1, 2011)

Hike - Diana's Baths
swim- echo lake
Boat/canoe/swim - Saco River

All right in North Conway....


----------



## bigbog (Aug 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Clambake Restaurant?



That's it I think o3.....have just stopped by Ken's to order take-out/take-off the last 4-5yrs...  My god DHS, been quite a long time since hitting Bailey's...a definite day-ender for take-back to NH....just pop the bag in cooler....;-) = but a little lengthy I have to admit, even for pseudo-grown-ups....


----------



## catskills (Aug 17, 2011)

bigbog said:


> That's it I think o3.....have just stopped by Ken's to order take-out/take-off the last 4-5yrs...  My god DHS, been quite a long time since hitting Bailey's...a definite day-ender for take-back to NH....just pop the bag in cooler....;-) = but a little lengthy I have to admit, even for pseudo-grown-ups....



Hike - Diana's Baths  CHECK
swim- echo lake CHECK
Boat/canoe/swim - Saco River CHECK

Also Storyland   CHECK


----------



## bigbog (Aug 17, 2011)

Catskills...have you gone yet?...The Saco looks like a nice paddle...bar the crowds...  Quite an area to do anything outdoors.....


----------



## caddis (Aug 18, 2011)

The Flume trail in Lincoln NH. It's a little ways from North Conway and costs money but I always enjoyed this trail as a youngster. Google it for pictures pretty cool.


----------

